# Absolutely Brilliant



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Was mooching youtube and came accross this






how cool is that!!!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Great!! Jimbo just wondered what link you copy from youtube to paste the video on here


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just copied the link in my address bar while it was playing.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

That is brilliant. And especially like it that they got Eric Cantona to join in too!


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

haha i noticed that too....Watche some of their other vids and he always just sits there!! Their Fairytale in new your version is class


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks. I thought that just copied



jimbo1878 said:


> I just copied the link in my address bar while it was playing.


Thanks. I thought perhaps just copying the address bar copied the url link without putting up the video on the forum.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's one of the best performances I've ever seen....5 people playing one guitar....Merlin will like this one!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I do like it, but their not singing/playing live. It's synching to a pre-recorded multi-layered track, but it does look great.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Are they doing the same here Merlin?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That's different. Compare the sound, (separation, tone, mastering etc)the actual arrangement and the number of strings on the guitar. They are not playing it in the studio video but they are in the live version. They could not have achieved that sound on the first video in the studio in one take.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah 26 takes before they got the youtube done apparently. I thought the live version was good though all things considered.

Anyway a guy near me had a garden shed & didn't what to do with it. After several meetings down the pub he decided to get a couple of friends (local folk musicians) in and record them on a hand held camera and stick it on youtube. It took off and he now gets musicians coming from all over the world to be recorded in his garden shed on a hand held camera and put on youtube! Steve Harley turned up just before Christmas as well as Fairport Convention, Alaba 3 etc. All folk based but live & definitely no multi tracking or synching.

http://www.songsfromtheshed.com/

http://www.songsfrom...81429503%29.htm


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MerlinShepherd said:


> ....and the number of strings on the guitar.


...I thought they were both 6 stringers....?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > ....and the number of strings on the guitar.
> ...


Looks like about four on the Ellen version.

Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Yeah 26 takes before they got the youtube done apparently. I thought the live version was good though all things considered.
> 
> Anyway a guy near me had a garden shed & didn't what to do with it. After several meetings down the pub he decided to get a couple of friends (local folk musicians) in and record them on a hand held camera and stick it on youtube. It took off and he now gets musicians coming from all over the world to be recorded in his garden shed on a hand held camera and put on youtube! Steve Harley turned up just before Christmas as well as Fairport Convention, Alaba 3 etc. All folk based but live & definitely no multi tracking or synching.
> 
> ...


I'd do a session for him with my quartet...looks and sounds great!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is still my favourite version of this song:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

instead of 5 ppl on one guitar how about 1 person doing the job of five , this guy is amazing


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Andy Mckee is pretty good at guitar tapping too


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! ....Well first of all, I haven't been able to get that tune out of my head all day since I watched the videos here yesterday ('Somebody I used to know') but those two guys playing on their own are just awesome. That first guy (Jon Gomm)... I would happily go and see in concert....how much practice does that take...especially for the second clip? :notworthy: .....and Andy McKee is great too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The Goyte version, as good a track as it is, is being played to death on just about every radio station every ten minutes. It's driving us mad at work !!!! I did 60+ hours last week must have heard it dozens of times and was about ready to stick the radio in the skip if they played it one more time :lol: :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Very clever! Re the first video: it's hard to make out exactly how they did it - the singing sounds like it's a separate take (the quality is excellent and, anyway, it sounds like the girl is harmonising with herself later in the song) but the guitar stuff is perfectly in sync, making it appear to be done all in one take. Either way, it's darned good. Singer No 1's got a fab voice, while No 2's a bit irritating... and the girl's :wub: . Very cool  thanks for posting it.

.


----------



## Ron Pickett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a great song.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Going to see these two perform together next month :thumbup: Martin Taylor & Martin Simpson.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

AS skilful as it is, no denying that.

How or why would you wake up one morning and decide, yep I know what I'm going to do, get 4 of my buddies to play 1 guitar?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------

